# Homeowner Thinking of switching to CaCl2



## wisem2540 (Dec 25, 2016)

Hello all,

I am new here. Seems every time I do a google search on a topic, your site comes up. I am a homeowner with no aspirations of starting a business. I recently purchased a home with a large driveway (probably 15 small cars could fit)

A bit of a background. I do have a physical disability that does limit me some. To compensate I use a convertible dolly cart to carry the load of the bucket of ice melt as I traverse the driveway spreading it. I also use an electric snowblower whenever possible to ease the load of shoveling.

Recently I got a nice deal on a walk behind broadcast spreader that I think will do really nice in distributing my ice melt pellets. (I have not used it yet this winter)

However, because of the reasons already outlined, I want to make my winter chores as safe and effortless, and as cheap as possible. I have been looking at Bare Grounds liquid de-icer. My hope would be that I could pre-treat the driveway with an air-powered spray applicator and that would cover most minor storms and icing events. So now I turn to the experts for advice. What would my best options be?

Here are some things I am considering
1. 2.5Gal air-powered paint spray tank is less than 100 dollars at Harbor Freight

2. There must be a cheaper alternative to Bare Grounds. Even buying a 55Gal drum with freight is rather expensive

3. Investigate making my own CACL solution

4. Maybe using the typical home improvement store ice melt pellets are a better alternative. However, at 10 dollars per 40Lb bag, I could potentially need several bags to adequately cover my driveway with the broadcast spreader. Bulk pricing?

5. Compressor air hose would be lighter to carry and liquid solution could prove to be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

Just buy a mix that is on sale. 

50# bags

Will say melts at -15 or colder. 

Anything near 0 deg is mostly salt. 

Or mix salt and straight calcium. You don't need 50# cal where you would need 50# salt. 

Or make a batch of salt brine. And a backpack sprayer.


----------



## rick W (Dec 17, 2015)

Funny as it sounds....i know of someone that bought a few of the electric eavestrough heater cables...believe they are 50 or 100 long. Pre snow they lay them on their drive...not sure if they zig zag or lay in runs or ....and it does a pretty good job. Almost like some of the modern buildngs that have the heated sidewalks...melts it as fast as it comes down...that with some decent ice melter pellets applied pre storm...so cables melt the first bit and get a brine going might work pretty good for a very budget solution. Funny, but just an idea. Of course a 12" snowfall might not work but for most of the little storms...could be perfect and super cheap and easy. We have a property with over 5000ft2 of glycol heated walks and it amazes me how well that works. We can get a foot of snow and those walks arent even slushy....they are bone dry and steam coming off them. Very cool, but sure that costs a lot of $$ to build and operate. Good luck.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Home depot or Lowes usually carrys rock salt in 50 pound bags around $8 a bag.

Or see if there is any sand and gravel places near you that sell salt by the bulk or bag -(I get mine at $6 a bag for 50 pound bags at my local place)

Bulk is cheaper and if you have a truck you can get a half ton far cheaper than buying it in bags.
One drawback is you need to store it, but a tarp alongside your house covered should be fine.

Use the spreader and cover your driveway before a storm.


----------

